# No Texasbo! Where did he go?



## brudgers (Nov 2, 2012)

Does anyone know?


----------



## KZQuixote (Nov 8, 2012)

Haven't heard from him since he last locked horns with you.

Bill


----------



## ICE (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## brudgers (Nov 8, 2012)

Why the long face?


----------



## ICE (Nov 8, 2012)

It's a horse of course.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like he dropped out not to long after the flame war back in April........


----------



## ICE (Nov 9, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Looks like he dropped out not to long after the flame war back in April........


I take it that he was the loser.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Does ICE ware glasses and have beard? and a drinking problem?  

Dog goes into a bar,

Bartender sez, dogs arn't allowed in hear,

dog sez, "I'm looking for the guy who shot my paw!"

pc1


----------



## brudgers (Nov 9, 2012)

A priest walks into a mosque.

  The imam says, "Why the wrong faith?"


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Three legged dog hops into a bar,

Bartender sez, what's your name bub?

Dog sez "lucky"

pc1


----------



## brudgers (Nov 9, 2012)

Bartender says, "We don't serve your kind here."

  A time traveler walks into a bar.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Tell me why's sour cream have a expiration date?


----------



## brudgers (Nov 9, 2012)

Horse walks into a bar.

  Bartender says, "Why the long face?"

  Horse says, "Because you tell that same joke every time I come in here."


----------



## steveray (Nov 9, 2012)

String walks into a bar and orders a beer, bartender says we don't serve strings here....string walks oustide ties himself up, and starts pulling at his ends......walks back in to the bar and orders a beer....bartender says: Aren't you that string that was just in here?  String says: Nope!... I am a frayed knot!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 9, 2012)

A dancin pencil walks into a bar,

bartender sez's we don't serve dancin pencils here!

Dancin pencil sez how come?

Bartender sez, cause every time you try to sit on a bar stool you break the lead in your pencil and I get shut down by the EPA!!

Humm....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 9, 2012)

A dancin pencil walks into a bar,

bartender sez's we don't serve dancin pencils here!

Dancin pencil sez how come?

Bartender sez, "Cause your yellar!!"

Better?


----------



## pwood (Nov 9, 2012)

termite walks into a bar and asks "where's the bartender"


----------



## High Desert (Nov 9, 2012)

A skeleton walks into a bar and orders a beer and a mop.


----------



## ICE (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd tell a joke about a pencil, but It wouldn't have a point.

Why is it called tourist season if we can't shoot them?


----------



## fatboy (Nov 9, 2012)

A sweet potato walks into a bar, and says, I yam what I yam.............


----------



## GBrackins (Nov 9, 2012)

somebody should be playing the snare drum for rim shots .....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 10, 2012)

Two guys walked into a bar; you'd think one of them would have seen it.

Bada-Bing, Bada-Boom.

Francis


----------



## brudgers (Nov 10, 2012)

Pythagoras walks into a bar muttering, 'If a right-angled triangle has a short side, X, a long side, Y, and hypotenuse, Z, then the square of Z must be equal to the sum of the square of X and the square of, erm... uh...'

  The barman says, 'Y, the long face?'


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 10, 2012)

A woodpecker walks into a bar and says, "where is the bar 'tender' ?"


----------



## texasbo (Nov 30, 2012)

Alive and well, thank you very much. The rumors of my demise due to flame wars are greatly exaggerated. In case you haven't noticed, my feelings aren't easily hurt...

Covered up with planning and zoning. Lots of historic preservation, tourism zoning overlays, and the preparation for commuter rail and transit corridor have had my plate more than full.

I do miss everyone here, though.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, glad you stopped by and checked in.......... :cowboy


----------



## brudgers (Nov 30, 2012)

texasbo said:
			
		

> I do miss everyone here, though.


  Work on your aim.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 30, 2012)

> Work on your aim.


That's your friend's way of saying he misses you, and to please come back and play

with him.

.


----------



## brudgers (Dec 1, 2012)

I started the thread because I was concerned.

  Not that his feelings were hurt.

  But that he had suffered some misfortune more serious than my posts.

  There's the internet.

  There's real life.

  I'm relieved he's well.


----------

